# Woman moving to Abu Dhabi



## dionne75

Hi all! I am an American woman moving to Abu Dhabi in a month. As a woman please advise what I should bring, that is not readily available. Thank you.


----------



## Geke

Its not a third world country you know, you can should be able to get whatever you need, however not being a woman or an American, I don't know what you will miss and who know's what lurks in depths of a womans handbag.


----------



## Elphaba

dionne75 said:


> Hi all! I am an American woman moving to Abu Dhabi in a month. As a woman please advise what I should bring, that is not readily available. Thank you.


You can just about anything in the UAE these days, just not necessarily all the same brands that you are used to in the US, but you'll find substitutes easily enough.

Bear in mind that clothes are more expensive here.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Clothes are expensive here. Stock up before coming  Shorts and skirts above the knees are overall a no no even though you will see many westerners wearing them without regard that they are in a muslim country. Being in abu dhabi, it will be a bit more conservative then dubai. Brings capris or longer walking shorts. Find light shirts that will allow air flow and nothing too binding. The cotton tshirts are overall just not good for the uae. If you are over a size 12 or if over a size d in bras, stock up before you come. There is not alot of choices at all here. Jeans are also quite hot to be stuck in here but that said, you will need to bring them over as they are horribly expensive to purchase here. Like a 30$ pair of levis from Penneys will be 400 dirhams here in the malls. It is quite crazy to see most of the prices for quality clothes here. Bring lots of clothes, is what I am trying to say  Hair products are not the same here, even if the same brand, same product. I dont know why. If you use anything specific, bring a few extra that will last a while if possible. Same for makeup, female products, etc. 

You are going to be coming over in the height of the heat and it will feel like you are walking about in a sauna with a hair dryer constantly blowing on you. Nothing will quite prepare you for it. Dress as light as possible without being flashy or showing too much skin.


----------



## dionne75

Thank you Jynxgirl!


----------



## woohoo

Jynx girl- thanks for that info. I was planning on buying from over there but may change my mind now. Are there any cheaper clothing stores there? We have cheaper stores here (target, Kmart, big w) and we can get cheaper clothes and in recent years have become quite fashionable. Also u mentioned size 12 and larger is harder to find, is that American size 12? I am from Australia, so it may be that our sizes are different. Our size 12 is medium sized.


----------



## Jynxgirl

There are cheaper places to get stuff but the quality is horrible overall for the cheap stuff. There isnt alot of inbetween type places. Like Sears or JcPenneys type places, from what I can find. Kmart quality is a step up compared to the similar priced cheap clothes here but that quality is about double what I am accustomed to paying in the usa. Not sure about Australia. I just cant see paying double for same quality stuff but if I didnt have access to american stuff, then I guess I would have become forced to shop here and be accustomed to shopping here and the prices.... I still gasp everytime I go out and about with anyone to the real malls and look at price tags. 

Not sure about sizing differences. I just know a 38DD bra doesnt look anywhere near what it should be. Finding a DDD has been impossible but when I did, I would assume it would be more like a D.


----------



## CDN2012

Canada is a lot cheaper for clothes than the UAE and the quality is much better, but right across the border to the good ol' US of A its alot cheaper than Canada and my wife and I usually buy alot from the states when were on that side of the globe, usually just make a day trip out of it. So Jynx's advice was right on. If your bringing any males (husband, sons) the mens clothes in the UAE just fit wierd, i cant stand the cut. Might be European or something as they have much more influence in uae than North America does.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

